# DirecTV App for iPhone v2.3.x - Issues/Discussion



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

DIRECTV App for iPhone v2.3 is available in the App Store now and through updates on your device.

*New Features: *

Live TV streaming available outside of your home network for select channels, including AUDIENCE Network
Closed captioning support for DirecTV Everywhere and Live TV streaming
Optimized for iPhone 5
Optimized for iOS 6

- Merg


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

When I open the App, it blinks and closes.

iPhone 5, iOS 6.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Sixto said:


> When I open the App, it blinks and closes.
> 
> iPhone 5, iOS 6.


Just deleted the App, and re-installed, all fine now.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

*Issue: Cannot Customize Live TV Streaming Channels*
On the iPad app, you can customize the order of the channels and also select what channels appear and do not appear. This does not seem possible on the iPhone app as far as I can tell. It would be nice to have this ability on the iPhone as well.

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Issue: When setting a recording all devices are shown, not just DVRs.

My H24 and H25's now show up and allow me to set a recording.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

When viewing VOD you can't tell which programs are in HD now unless it's in a folder such as Dexter, Homeland etc. With the previous version apps you have always been able to see an HD indicator next to the title of the program. when you click on the title to view more info there is still no HD indicator anywhere.

For example, looking at Starz VOD below and I can't tell which is available in HD. 
The previous version apps would have an HD indicator beside VOD Indicator.









Now the only way I can see if it's in HD it to click on the title, scroll down to Other Showings, then On TV and there it will have the HD indicator if available. That's a lot more navigating compared to before when the entire list would show the indicator.

Also, the above doesn't work on all programs either, if its a program that is not upcoming on any other linear channels then it will be just blank and those have no way to tell if it's HD or not without to begin to download to DVR. 








Showtime and TMC VOD shows the same movies that are in HD twice but you don't know which one is HD and SD without going to "Other Showings".


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Also, under Watch on iPhone>TV Shows you can now stream (Inside and outside the home) select episodes of VOD content from a lot of the Viacom & Scripps owned networks.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Cant believe I updated again. Once again it does not work with jailbroken devices. Grrr. What was I thinking when the fix just came out for the previous version. Guess it will be awhile before I trust upgrading any DirecTV app again.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

joshjr said:


> Cant believe I updated again. Once again it does not work with jailbroken devices. Grrr. What was I thinking when the fix just came out for the previous version. Guess it will be awhile before I trust upgrading any DirecTV app again.


josh, pm me.


----------

